# TWW - Forgot my Progynova - reassurance/advice please?



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi girls,

I'm having a bit of a panic and looking for reassurance. I'm 7dp2dt today and am on 3 Progynova and 2 cyclogest a day. However, this morning I realised that I forgot to take last nights Progynova tablet   

I've taken it this morning (8hrs later) and plan to take 4 today instead of 3 to catch up. 

Do you think missing the tablet yesterday will make a difference? Do you think taking 4 today is ok (I've been told to up it to 4 anyway if I get a BFP in a weeks time)?

Thank you.

Cay xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Cay,

I'm sure missing one won't make any difference.

It's perfectly safe to take 4 a day, some ladies are on 6 so it'll be fine.  I doubt it's actually necessary to take an extra one, but it can't hurt.

Please don't worry yourself about it   xx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Dudders,

You know what it's like... need to do everything right, so your words reassured me  

I've taken 4 instead of 3 today, so I'm all caught up again now! Won't make that mistake again 

Cay xx


----------

